
Telemarketing: America is losing the war against robocalls - edward
https://www.economist.com/united-states/2018/05/26/america-is-losing-the-war-against-robocalls
======
tonyquart
I think we have lost even since years ago. Robocalls have became one of the
biggest complaints filed by people in these past few years. I think we should
just let those scammers and telemarketers do what they want. If you find that
they are scammers, just block the numbers. IF you know that the robocalls come
from legit businesses, ask them to stop or sue them, like what I just read at
[http://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robo...](http://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robocall-lawsuit-against-time-warner-cable/). Hope this helps.

